

The Nest Developer Program is here. - ismavis
https://nest.com/blog/2014/06/23/the-nest-developer-program-is-here/

======
ejain
Neat, but they sure are protective of "their" data: The API does not allow
access to historic data, and you are not allowed to retain data (even in
aggregate) going back more than 10 days.

